# Greetings from South Carolina



## Terrance Moorer (May 31, 2015)

Hello to all the brothers out there. I am new to the freemasonry forum and also just got my first initiation. I am definitely excited to begin this exciting journey. Very eager to learn. I will definitely like to interact with brothers in my area and all over the world


----------



## Keith D. McKeever Jr. (Jun 14, 2015)

Welcome Brother!!

I am also from South Carolina; Charleston to be exact.  I believe you will enjoy your everlasting journey just as I. Make sure to keep a attentive ear an always be "Caution". 

Congrats Brother

Keith D. McKeever Jr.
Suburban Lodge #213
F.&A.M. P.H.A.
MWPHGLofSC Dist. #1


----------



## Terrance Moorer (Jun 14, 2015)

Thank you


Keith D. McKeever Jr. said:


> Welcome Brother!!
> 
> I am also from South Carolina; Charleston to be exact.  I believe you will enjoy your everlasting journey just as I. Make sure to keep a attentive ear an always be "Caution".
> 
> ...


 for the


Keith D. McKeever Jr. said:


> Welcome Brother!!
> 
> I am also from South Carolina; Charleston to be exact.  I believe you will enjoy your everlasting journey just as I. Make sure to keep a attentive ear an always be "Caution".
> 
> ...


Thank you for the encouraging word and I am definitely here to learn and absorb all the knowledge I can


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 15, 2015)

Welcome Brother Terrance!


----------



## Terrance Moorer (Jun 15, 2015)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> Welcome Brother Terrance!


 
Ty Bro Stewart! Definitely here to absorb much knowledge as I can


----------

